# Identity of the Mouth of Sauron revealed!



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2009)

The Mouth of Sauron is Eärnur, the last king of Gondor, who answered the Witch-king's challenge and was lost in Minas Morgul. Prior to this, the Witch-king's realm of Angmar was utterly destroyed in the North, partly or largely due to Eärnur who was sent there by his father to aid Arnor. Thus, Eärnur earned the hatred of the Witch-king, and therefore Sauron, and what better and more cruel revenge was there than to make a thrall and later an ally out of a King of Gondor! The Mouth of Sauron naturally did not remember his name or age for Ëarnil was subject to torment, brain-washing and dark sorcery during the long years of his captivity. Also, due to his high heritage, he rose through the ranks quickly, to finally became Sauron's lieutenant. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope, no chance:

'It is told that that he was a renegade, who came of the race of those that are named the Black Numenoreans, for they established their dwellings in Middle-earth during the years of Sauron's domination, and they worshipped him, being enamoured of evil knowledge. And he entered the service of the Dark Tower when it first rose again, and because of his cunning he grew ever in the lord's favour; and he learned great sorcery, and knew much of the mind of Sauron, and he was more cruel than any orc.'

There's not even any indication that The Mouth of Sasuron was any older than any other Numenorean Man at the end of the Third Age, as it was only 70 years since Sauron has returned to Mordor & the 'Dark Tower rose again'......


Next!


----------



## Turgon (Feb 23, 2009)

Very cool idea Ithryn - but I tend to agree with Bucky on this one...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2009)

Dammit, Bucky, I was hoping people wouldn't come up with that quote until at least page 2 of this thread! 

And this idea was partly tongue in cheek to begin with, hence the in your face winking smileys.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 23, 2009)

I dunno...I always liked Yay's theory...that the Mouth of Sauron was his wife.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2009)

Whose...Sauron's or the W-k's?


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 23, 2009)

Sauron's, of course.


----------



## Illuin (Feb 23, 2009)

Gross . How would you like to kiss that in the morning? Nothing like a little runaway trench mouth to start your day.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey hey, that's not fair Illuin!  For all we know, the Mouth could have had the pearliest whites that side of the Ephel Duath! 

On second thought, that may not be saying a lot.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah but maybe it is a mixture of all theories?

Earnur and Sauron's wife have an illegitimate child who is sent off to the Black Numenoreans to hide...Earnur is disposed, and Sauron claims the son as his own.


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 24, 2009)

That would be quite the recipe for a Jerry Springer episode:

"_And today on Springer we have the Sauron's. Just an averge suburban family from Mordor, Middle-earth and the King who's claiming parental rights to their son, Mouth. Mrs. Sauron denies having any relations with the King whatsoever but new evidence has come to light that while Sauron's been out working hard enslaving the Men of Middle-earth; Mrs. Sauron's been enslaving some Men herself! Stay tuned._"

Hopefully the alimony will be enough to pay for Junior's contact lens. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, and meanwhile the Witch-King is imprisoning Mouth's biological father for his own amusement. It's a sure bet he won't be fathering any more children of evil lords.

But on the other hand, Dr. Phil could make a double-episode of all the counselling these people would require for this


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 24, 2009)

Noldor_returned said:


> Yes, and meanwhile the Witch-King is imprisoning Mouth's biological father for his own amusement. It's a sure bet he won't be fathering any more children of evil lords.


 
Unless the WK and Eärnur adopt!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 25, 2009)

With their Hollywood starlet inspirations, WK and Earnur have followed suit in humanitarian efforts to adopt a starving hobbit child, known only as Smeagol...

Can they prevent this poor unfortunate creature from a life of thievery and poverty, or is it in his destiny? Find out tomorrow on Entertainment Tonight!


----------

